# "??? Trolling for **** ???"



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Not talking about what we used to do back in the bacheolor days, but actually talking about trolling for Tarpon. I have heard a couple of the resident **** experts mention trolling. I assume one would troll an area where you might have seen some scattered rolling fish, but can't get a hook in front of them? If so, what would be some preferred trolling baits?? Thanks a ton for any info.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

*Beware*

Local protocol requires trolling be done with electric motors or gas inboards *only*. Most people cruise the beachfront with their main motors until they see fish or a concentration of bait before they begin trolling. Shut down 200 yards or more away, then troll or drift through the school.

Commonly used lures include Coast Hawks and **** Pops. You can buy both at Fishing Tackle Unlimited or make your own.

The fishing off Galveston can be absolutely incredible or downright rotten. Last year I went 7-17. This year I've probably seen more fish, but still haven't had a bite-ugh.

Good luck.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Hunter hit the high points. Also, if you're in fish that are scattered, be blind-casting and trolling at the same time to increase your chances. Unless you have a gas inboard, absolutely positively only use a trolling motor within 200-300 yds. of tarpon.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

forgive my ignorance. Gas inboard b/c of the noise?? Are these fish particularly spooky when it comes to in water noise?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

The noise on a gas inboard is minimal, provided the idle RPMs are turned down. Scott is much more knowledgeable about gas inboards than I am. 

Tarpon are spooky when it comes to noise, especially engine noise.


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

I personally think they are attracted to gas inboards, at least the ones around Louisiana seem to be.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have fished with Jason Lyle on his old gas powered inboard Shamrock in the West Delta area offshore La. - near the mouth of the river. Engine exhaust is above the water line. We caught several large tarpon on trolled CoonPops. In one case he spotted fish on sonar and we just dropped bait down in front of fish and gave it a little jig to get a bite. Fish did not seem worried about this very silent boat at trolling speed.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Salty Techsun, just don't EVER run an outboard through tarpon, especially when others are working the school. That is on the same level as pulling within 25 yds. of a wader and asking how the fishing is. I have seen boats wreck world-class schools because they think that their 4S is as quiet as a trolling motor, but they generate a ton of noise under water.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

thanks a ton , good info.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a straight inboard 23 Mako with a 350 under the center console...like a shamrock but no skeg...so this really might work?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

warlock said:


> I have a straight inboard 23 Mako with a 350 under the center console...like a shamrock but no skeg...so this really might work?


Yeah, just get the idle down to <1 kt. PM Scott and he'll tell you exactly what to do for a gas inboard.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

we trolled green bombers behind an old aluminum flat bottom with a 60hp 2 stroke and did just fine..... but that was Florida


----------

